# All you need to know about SPAIN



## Cotswolder

I will post here all those interesting places and links for anything and everything there is to do, see and know about in Spain:whoopie:

*CAR RENTAL:*
For those seeking to drive or rent a car in spain, this is a useful site:
http://gospain.about.com/od/safetyis...ivingspain.htm


http://carjet.com/
They also have many convenient locations at airports like Malaga, Madrid, etc

*GENERAL INFORMATION:*
*Mainland Spain*
http://www.alhambra.org/eng/index.asp?secc=/inicio
This is the official site of alhambra- it talks about tours and tickets. You may buy your tickets on line and probably should to avoid being unable to enter on the day you wish to visit.


*Canary Islands*
Two rather deep sites for information on the Canary Islands are:
http://www.spain.info/TourSpain/?Lan...FSENDQoddDFsiQ
http://www.red2000.com/spain/canarias/
This one is for hotel deals on the Canaries: http://www.tripadvisor.com/SmartDeal...tel-Deals.html
Yet another helpful page is:
http://wikitravel.org/en/Canary_Islands

*RESORTS:*
If you are going to stay at any of the Anfi resorts in Gran Canaria, or even just want general information try:
http://www.anfiuk.co.uk/


----------

